
How Two Facebook Engineers Could Decide the Presidential Election - miraj
https://medium.com/join-scout/how-two-facebook-engineers-could-decide-the-presidential-election-6e038d34a2b4#.a5b2bpexz
======
DefaultUserHN
Well, just like the average individual voter, Facebook should have every right
to convince and persuade people to vote for its candidate, by filtering the
news.

